# 1959 Schwinn Corvette 3 Speed... Ebay



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks to be all original and in super nice condition. Not sure about the price but they're taking offers. 









						SUPER RARE! 1959 SCHWINN CORVETTE,Beach Cruiser, MENS BICYCLE,26” S7 Wheels,3Sp  | eBay
					

Beautiful Condition! S7 Wheels are as straight as an arrow. Three speed works as it should. Original Schwinn brakes work really nice! Stainless steel fenders are in really nice condition with very few blemishes.Front rack is original and in great condition.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bikecrazy (Jun 7, 2020)

Beautiful Corvette. Get ready to fork out $$$ for the correct headlight in
Good condition


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 7, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Beautiful Corvette. Get ready to fork out $$$ for the correct headlight in
> Good condition




Yep, but the good news is the seller saved you $100 + by installing a set of new Westwinds and tubes.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 7, 2020)

I plead ignorance. What’s so special about it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

twinflight said:


> I plead ignorance. What’s so special about it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nothing really and for sure not super rare. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Looks to be all original and in super nice condition. Not sure about the price but they're taking offers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am very curious. My ‘59 does not have “Schwinn Approved” on the rear hub, yet it is believed to be original and is a date coded ‘59. The shifter, IIRC, did not say Schwinn either. So...why is there a difference in these parts not getting a Schwinn stamp? My bike was built in very late 1959 or even 1960 to fill a back order. Could these traits be for earlier bikes?


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nothing really and for sure not super rare. V/r Shawn




I ask because there was a similar one in my area for $600 and sat for months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

twinflight said:


> I ask because there was a similar one in my area for $600 and sat for months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The only rare Corvettes are the white ones and they generally don’t bring a lot of money. V/r Shawn


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The only rare Corvettes are the white ones and they generally don’t bring a lot of money. V/r Shawn




Which are most valuable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

twinflight said:


> Which are most valuable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'd say either an original white or 5 speed in one of the better colors in complete, exceptional condition. Most always these are found without the headlight or other missing components. I'm sure @GTs58 could elaborate or offer an opinion. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2020)

What's special about this eBay Corvette is it's in very nice condition, but most of all is the special price! I rarely, if ever see one priced as this.

@partsguy  There was a production issue with the Sturmey's during the end of 1958 so Schwinn used the Austrian hub as a substitute for a while during 1959.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 9, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> What's special about this eBay Corvette is it's in very nice condition, but most of all is the special price! I rarely, if ever see one priced as this.
> 
> @partsguy  There was a production issue with the Sturmey's during the end of 1958 so Schwinn used the Austrian hub as a substitute for a while during 1959.




Thank you for that info, GT! Much appreciated.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 9, 2020)

This phantom has 11 bids after a few minutes!?!

Vintage Schwinn. Black phantom 1949-1959 | eBay








						Vintage Schwinn. Black phantom 1949-1959  | eBay
					

Not sure what year this is. 1949 to 1959. It is very rusty and the tires are flat.



					rover.ebay.com
				




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 9, 2020)

.




Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Jun 9, 2020)

I didn't know these older bikes came with anything but a single speed coaster brake. Next you'll tell me they were available in different frame sizes.  LOL


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 9, 2020)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> I didn't know these older bikes came with anything but a single speed coaster brake. Next you'll tell me they were available in different frame sizes.  LOL



You mean your not aware of 2 speed and 3 speed set ups?, and post war 3 speeds? And yes, some models have different frame sizes. Stick around awhile, there’s much to learn!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> This phantom has 11 bids after a few minutes!?!
> 
> Vintage Schwinn. Black phantom 1949-1959 | eBay
> 
> ...




*That was 10 day auction with three bidders.   *


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2020)

twinflight said:


> Which are most valuable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That 59 did sell, but I don't have any idea on the sell price. I think the seller took a Best Offer on it but it still may have sold for a good amount.

The White 59 Corvettes are few and far in between and worth more than their colored counterparts. I had the list of the ones known to exist but that list is no longer. From my guesstimation there have been no more than 25 of those so far to show up.  The rarest Corvette is the very first 1961 5 speeds to roll out of Chicago. There might only be a handful around, but there are only 2 known to exist today. One is owned by @vincev and the other one is owned by Jerry of Memory Lane Classics. The one Jerry has was for sale on the old Schwinn forum many years ago and everyone thought it was a fake. The seller Kbrays did finally sell it to a collector and then Jerry was the next owner and I believe he's still the current owner. I only have three Corvettes listed with the May 8th serial numbers but mine was not built at the same time as vincev's or Jerry's since it had the later seat tube decal and chain guard screening.

This is Vincev's


----------

